# Smith College P/T Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Dispatcher/ Security*
Smith College 
in Northampton, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Adjunct/Part-Time
*Posted:* 04/27/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Job Number: *R-202200255
If you have any questions about the position or our application process, reach out to us at [email protected].
Facilities Management
*Job Description
Job Summary*
As the first point of contact between students, staff, faculty and the Campus Police Department, be professional when dealing with persons on the phone and in person. Dispatchers should remember that many times callers and those who come to the police department may be upset and the dispatcher should always talk in a calm and rational manner. Treat all persons with dignity and respect. Be crossed trained in security-related duties.
*Essential Functions*

Answer incoming phone lines and provide appropriate assistance to those calls.
Assist walk in traffic when the situation dictates.
Periodically monitor numerous security cameras.
Promptly answer emergency department phone lines.
Monitor Fire & Trouble alarms and dispatch appropriate personnel.
Accurately log all department calls for service, officer activity, assistance provided into the department's computer system.
Make notifications to College officials and other agencies during emergency and non-emergency situations.
Maintain certification on the use of any State or Federal Criminal Justice Information Systems (CJIS).
Assist visitors at the department.
Support and uphold the department's mission and community-poling philosophy.
Review logs, postings, trainings, emails, CJIS output at the beginning and throughout your shift.
Assist officers with community engagement activities.
Other security-related duties, including providing walking escorts and lockouts for members of the college community, as assigned.
*Minimum Qualifications (knowledge, skills, education, experience, certifications, licenses)*

Minimum of a High School diploma.
Previous dispatching experience is preferable.
*Preferred Qualifications*

Can demonstrate good customer service skills.
Ability to work in a fast paced, multi-tasked environment.
Ability to function calmly & efficiently in all types of situation including emergencies.

Please attach *BOTH *a current resume and a cover letter in order for your application to be considered for this position . *Be sure you have provided all attachments before submitting your application.

You will NOT be able to attach additional files after you have hit the Submit button.*
Review of applications will begin
May 16, 2022
*About Smith College*
Located in Northampton, MA, Smith College is one of the largest women's colleges in the country and is dedicated to excellence in teaching and research across the liberal arts. A faculty of outstanding scholars interact with students in small classes, as advisors, and through student-faculty research projects. The College is a member of the Five College Consortium with Amherst, Hampshire and Mt. Holyoke Colleges, and the University of Massachusetts Amherst. Students cross-enroll and faculty cross-teach across the Five Colleges.
Consistent with the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) and Massachusetts General Law, Chapter 151B, it is the policy of Smith College to provide reasonable accommodation when requested by a qualified applicant or employee with a disability, unless such accommodation would cause an undue hardship. The policy regarding requests for reasonable accommodation applies to all aspects of employment, including the application process. If reasonable accommodation is needed, please contact our recruiting team at [email protected].
Diversity and a culture of inclusion among students, staff, faculty, and administration are crucial to the mission and values of Smith College. We are an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity employer and do not discriminate on the basis of race, gender, age, color, religions, national origin, disability, sexual orientation, gender identity and expression or veteran status in the recruitment and employment of faculty and staff, and the operation of any of its programs and activities, as specified by all applicable laws and regulations. Women, minorities, veterans and individuals with disabilities are encouraged to apply.
Smith College is an EO/AA/Vet/Disability Employer.


----------

